# May 2010 issue of Lowrider Magazine



## artoledo (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey Everyone, 

I am featured in the current issue of Lowrider Magazine on Page 74. Check it out and here is the cover of the magazine I am in.


----------



## jbylake (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations! Why don't you just post the picture for those of us that aren't into low riders, and will never see the mag? That would be pretty cool.

I don't know how freaking many pictures of Harley's I've taken, bikes from the early 1900's to present, and wish I could get one of mine in a major Harley/Chopper/Custom mag, not for the money or any other reason, but just to be able to say "I did".

Any way, congratulations again, and hope you post that pic..

J.:mrgreen:


----------



## artoledo (Apr 5, 2010)

jbylake said:


> Congratulations! Why don't you just post the picture for those of us that aren't into low riders, and will never see the mag? That would be pretty cool.
> 
> I don't know how freaking many pictures of Harley's I've taken, bikes from the early 1900's to present, and wish I could get one of mine in a major Harley/Chopper/Custom mag, not for the money or any other reason, but just to be able to say "I did".
> 
> ...


----------



## bennielou (Apr 5, 2010)

Congrats!  Nice spread!


----------



## artoledo (Apr 5, 2010)

bennielou said:


> Congrats! Nice spread!


 Thanks Bennielou!


----------



## YoMoe (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for posting the magazine shots. They are fantastic!!! Congrats.


----------



## sinjans (Apr 5, 2010)

Good job fella. congrats


----------

